# Lowkeys Hiden No Esa food



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone used it ? do your shrimp love it ?

I thought I'll spoil my shrimps and get them some real shrimp food.

This thing is so hidden that even my shrimps don't want to look for it in the tank aka are not interested at all. 

Taiwan bees prefer sponge filter, blue diamonds/chocolates neos not interested, mischlings picked on it a little but went back to browsing for algae.
Yellow and red Neos are picking on it but left it for the snails.

Does it grow on them ? This is a first I tried from Lowkeys


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

from my experience shrimps are not very keen on "growth" type foods. I tried a few including hiden no Esa, Mosura excel and a few others. They will eventually eat it but not as fast as some of the other foods. I still keep feeding it because i know it is good for them - just watch your potion sizes and remove any uneaten food after 1/2 a day; adjust the sizes as needed.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I started using this food last month, with good results. You may just have enough biofilm in there that keeps them occupied. Keep trying small portions here and there like smasher suggested. 

It's good quality!! Imo


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for replies guys, at least the food is pretty easy to take out and I'll just keep offering it once a week in rotation.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I got a sample from Tommy at Shrimpfever last time I was there, but my shrimps didn't care for it and ignored it. I find they go Nuts over Snowflake
and clean up every inch of it. I feed snowflake, tantora mulberry squares, Crab cuisine (this got my shrimps breeding) Bio Plus for my preggy females and babies every other day. I leave them wanting food and they grab whatever is offered the second day. I have lots of algae on glass and biofilm on sponge filters, so they are always picking at something.


----------

